# Help Finding Router Table Base Plan



## khowarte (Jan 16, 2010)

I found a router table base made from 2 x 4 planed down to 3 1/8" x 2 3/8" that had 2 wheels on one end and handles on the other end to lift and move it on the 2 wheels. The wheels only touched the floor when you lifted it by the other end. It was open inside and used dodo's to assemble it.

I believe I found this on the internet, but can't seem to find the site again. My computer did one of those update and automatic restarts so I lost the site.

Anyone have any idea of where I might find this plan?

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Kim, I haven't seen the one you refer to, but here is a link to router tables.
» ToolCrib.com’s Ultimate Guide: 28 Free Router Table Plans - ToolCrib.com Blog


----------



## khowarte (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the link! I am just frustrated at myself for not printing or saving the information and I can't remember what the site was.

Kim


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

All you have to do is mount the wheels to the outside of the frame, just off the floor. The farther away from the frame, the less you would have to lift the other end to use the wheels.


----------



## khowarte (Jan 16, 2010)

I was thinking to do as you say by adding the extensions for the wheels. I was just hoping someone may have a link to the one I saw.

I like the slogan!

Thanks,

Kim


----------

